# Phone Lines Are Down



## Stroodlepuff (4/8/14)

Hey all

Our telkom lines are down... According to telkom it's because they are upgrading the exchange. Please bear with us if there are delays

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (4/8/14)

Haha that is why every one has been caling me the whole weekend asking why you guys dont anser your phones


----------



## Smoke187 (4/8/14)

Just want to find out if I place an order now and opt to pay in store by swiping my card. I would like to collect and pay today, if I cant swipe my card, I could do an EFT from FNB to FNB in the store?


----------



## Gizmo (4/8/14)

Credit card is working fine instore

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoke187 (4/8/14)

Awesome, then I should see you'll just now. I need to get a few juices and an aerotank mega


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/8/14)

Phone lines are still down, will push for telkom to resolve today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/8/14)

Phone lines are finally back up

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (5/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Phone lines are finally back up


 
You are surely lucky. After I emptied my stomach over the incapable Telkom technecian yesterday, they decided I should suffer infinitum with my DSL that is currently worse than dial-up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (5/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Phone lines are finally back up


 
Whoo hooo!!!!


----------

